# Strip Tease



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2016)

_Shyly shedding her frilly foliage
showing slender naked limbs
delicately blushed the Dogwood
seduced by Autumn's allure
_


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey, that was an enjoyable change - a sexy nature poem (one track mind...geez :grin.
Great job, kid.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sexy, it's hard to go wrong with sexy lol


----------



## LeeC (Aug 25, 2016)

Love your approach to nature poems


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 25, 2016)

:devilish:.......layful:........... ha.... thanks midnight, pidge and lee...


----------



## Nellie (Aug 26, 2016)

Ha! Ha! Keep teasing! But then, nature is often alluring.  
Beautiful poem.


----------



## shedpog329 (Aug 26, 2016)

this is perfect, one of the best iv seen from you


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 27, 2016)

Nature made saucy.

What is there not to like?

Thanks for the experience Julia! : D


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you Nellie, shedpog and Daniel.... mother nature is a fickle flirt.... hahaaa..... glad you enjoyed...


----------



## escorial (Aug 29, 2016)

....like the double entendre....sensual even


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2016)

escorial said:


> ....like the double entendre....sensual even





   haahaaa.... thank you....


----------



## Ariel (Aug 29, 2016)

Very sexy. The personification is right on.  You've got a home run here.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> Very sexy. The personification is right on.  You've got a home run here.





Inspiration is everywhere.... Thank you for your comments!


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 29, 2016)

FM- The compactness of this delicate sensuality is exquisite. Here, is the mothered metaphor of Mother Nature. Reading this I felt like I was seeing love making through lace. Nothing less than brilliant!_

Shyly shedding her frilly foliage
 showing slender naked limbs
 delicately blushed the Dogwood
 seduced by Autumn's allure_


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> FM- The compactness of this delicate sensuality is exquisite. Here, is the mothered metaphor of Mother Nature. Reading this I felt like I was seeing love making through lace. Nothing less than brilliant!_
> 
> Shyly shedding her frilly foliage
> showing slender naked limbs
> ...





Seduction is an Art... one must be skilled, and make it look innocent... or very bold... right? 
thank you for your comment, SilverMoon...


----------



## Nellie (Aug 29, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Seduction is an Art... one must be skilled, and make it look innocent... or very bold... right?




So, you're very skilled at this Art? :scratch: So innocent...


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2016)

.... maybe...


----------



## PiP (Sep 1, 2016)

Brilliant, Juls!

_Shy*l*_*y *_shedding her fril*ly* fo*li*age
__showing slender naked *li*mbs
de*li*cately blushed the Dogwood
seduced by Autumn's allure

_Clever use of alliteration an assonance  Edit or should that be sibilance? Whatever, I enjoyed 

Love the image of frilly foliage!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 3, 2016)

PiP said:


> Brilliant, Juls!
> 
> _Shy*l*_*y *_shedding her fril*ly* fo*li*age
> __showing slender naked *li*mbs
> ...




Thank you Pip!


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm watching all the trees and bushes with different eyes now!! I love your poem!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 4, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> I'm watching all the trees and bushes with different eyes now!! I love your poem!




Mother Nature... the true seductress....   ') Thank you jen, for your charming comment...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 8, 2016)

instant LIKE


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 8, 2016)

Hot damn check out those trees ^_~

love it julia. It's a frisky spin on something we see every day =p


----------



## JustRob (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, what they all said. Now go and hug a Tibetan Cherry tree.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 9, 2016)

Prickly pine porn.
Love the way your poem flowed, Julia


----------



## albertjacc (Sep 9, 2016)

Well,i personally like your writing style,and this particular poem opens up some questions in my head,an i do not know why,but it is all right that tose questions to be unaswered.Like who is the person you are talking about,is it even a person? It may be a season you talk about,I like it very much.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 13, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Prickly pine porn.
> Love the way your poem flowed, Julia




LMAO.... pine porn..... love it..  

Thank you Mesafalcon, Hammmmy Dear, Rob and albertjacc.... I appreciate that you all took the time to read and leave your encouraging comments and witty remarks.. 

Thanks to all who "liked" this poem....   fabulous...


----------

